# OOC: Adventure Path - Shackled City



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 1, 2005)

Greetings!

I've just picked up the nifty new hardcover version of Paizo's Shackled City Adventure Path campaign (orignally from Dungeon magazine), and I'd like to run it as a Play-by-Post here on these boards.

This will be my first attempt at running a PBP, but I've done some playing in the format here and there (not to mention a lot of lurking in some of the other fine games on these forums), so I think I have a pretty good idea of what works and what doesn't. Above all, I play D&D for fun, and I've been doing so for quite some years now (as anyone who gets the reference in my user name can attest).

I realize that many of the regulars here have probably already played or DMed these adventures, but if there are 4 or 5 interested folks who have not (or can fake it  ), I'd love to give it a whirl.

I think I'll wait and see how many hats get thrown in the ring before getting into the nitty-gritty of character creation and the like. Give a shout if you're interested.

Thanks for reading,

Krago


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't have a subscription to Dungeon, but I do pick up any issue that has an Eberron adventure. I don't think I have seen any of the Shackled City adventures (without going to the magazines I do own). I have plenty of time to post on these boards (can easily do it at home or at work). I would love to throw my hat into the ring and would want to play a druid character. For a little more info on my PbP experience, check out the links in my sig (I just recently starting playing by post).


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm interested. Have neither DMed or played the adventures.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Interested! I've never seen any of the adventures.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

> Interested! I've never seen any of the adventures.




Ditto.

I am interested as well.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 1, 2005)

Interested, but I should mention that I've run the first adventure for my D&D group.  However, I've not got any further into the campaign than that, and won't be any time soon, as we've switched to an Eberron game instead.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 1, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Interested, but I should mention that I've run the first adventure for my D&D group. However, I've not got any further into the campaign than that, and won't be any time soon, as we've switched to an Eberron game instead.




Eberron rules! 

<yes, I am an Eberron junkie.. wish my tabletop gaming group would want to play it>


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 1, 2005)

I've never played nor seen this adventure, but I'm interested in giving it a go.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 1, 2005)

Count me in. That is, if you're still counting people.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2005)

I would also be interested if you are still looking for more "hats" to be thrown in.

I also have not read, DMed, or played the adventures.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

I've not read or played the adventures, and three cheers for another game!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like this could stand two GMs.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow!

Lots of interest already. That's terrific! More than enough players to get this thing off the ground....

Rather than make this a first-come first-served affair, I think I'll ask everyone for a character sheet, to be submitted over the next four days. I'll judge each in the areas of completeness, creativity, writing quality, and party balance. Character submissions are open to anyone who wants to make one, not only those who have already responded.

The requirements:

1. Submit 1st level characters, no evil alignments, no psionics. I'm using the 3.5 version of the rules.

2. Any source published by Wizards of the Coast may be used. Material from other sources must be approved before use.

3. Abilities generated by 28 point buy (with racial adjustments applied after the buy). Maximum hp at first level, average starting wealth per class.

Please send a fully fleshed-out character sheet, along with a general background (needs not be long or highly detailed) and a detailed physical description and personality write-up. The background should conclude with the character having recently arrived at the city of Cauldron, which is built in the bowl of a dormant volcano. Nominally, the adventure is set in the world of Greyhawk, so core Greyhawk deities are used for clerics and paladins. Cauldron is in a remote area of the continent, so specific references to events and places in Greyhawk are not an important part of the character concept.

Please keep in mind also that I intend to set a fairly brisk pace, with new turns coming out every 48 hours at the most. Often, I can post more frequently than that. Please consider carefully whether you will be able to maintain that pace before creating a character.

I'm sure I've forgotten something, so please don't hesitate to ask. Thanks for all your interest, I look forward to seeing your characters!

-Krago


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 1, 2005)

*Galen Thucydides*

*Description:* Galen isn't all that exceptional-looking. He is of somewhat below average height -- about five-foot-nine -- and weighs in at a slender 150 pounds. He keeps his head and face clean-shaven, but if his hair were to grow back, it'd be a dirty blond, thick, and wavy. Galen has piercing, green eyes. He wears leather armor covered by a tabard bearing the blazon of the Shield Lands. Around his neck hangs a wooden holy symbol of Pelor. He carries a longspear, and a sickle hangs from his belt.

Galen is a light-hearted, brave young man with a real desire to help others using his arcane-martial talents. Still, he realizes he has neither the martial skill of a fighter nor the arcane prowess of either a sorcerer or wizard. This realization, filtered through the prism of his devotion to Pelor, leads Galen to see himself more as a supporting player when on a team. He prefers to operate in the second rank, using longspear or spells to aid his allies.

*Short History:* Galen Thucydides of Furyondy is a war-orphan. His parents were Shield Knight camp followers -- his mother Lucretia a cook, his father Herodotus a blacksmith. During a campaign near the Furyondy-Iuz border, a company of evil humanoids slipped unseen around the Shield Knights' flanks. The few guards and camp followers in the rear put up as good a fight as they could, but were almost slain to a man before reinforcements arrived.

The young Galen, now without a family, found himself entrusted to the care of an arcane war college close associated with the Church of Pelor. Although not particularly strong, Galen evidenced good reflexes, a strong mind, and a compelling presence. On his thirteenth birthday, he was officially admitted as a warmage initiate. He proved an eager, modestly talented student. He completed his initial training in five years, whereupon he was given the option of enlisting with the Shield Knights in their ongoing battle to reclaim the Shield Lands from Iuz.

Surprising everyone -- perhaps even himself -- Galen politely declined enlistment, choosing instead to travel to Cauldron in search of ways to use his skills to serve Pelor as a freelance adventurer.

*Advanced Look:* I would like take the Arcane Disciple feat for the Healing Domain at 3rd level. This would add a few healing spells to his spell list.

Human male warmage 1
NG Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +2  *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages* Common, Goblin
*AC* 15, touch 12, flat-footed 13
*hp* 10 (1 HD)
*Saves* Fort +1; Ref +2, Will +3
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* Longspear +1 (1d8+1/x3), sickle +1 (1d6+1)
*Ranged* +2 ranged touch
*Base Atk* +0; Grp +0
*Attack Options* --
*Special Attack* Warmage edge +1
*Combat Gear* Longspear, sickle
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 13
*SQ* Armored mage (light)
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Toughness
*Skills* Concentration +4, Knowledge (arcana) +5, Knowledge (religion) +3, Spellcraft +5
*Possessions* Combat gear, studded leather armor (-1 armor check penalty), backpack, two belt pouches, three sunrods, wooden holy symbol of Pelor, 24 gp
*Spells Per Day* (5/4, CL 1st, +3 ranged touch)
1st - _accuracy, burning hands, chill touch_ (DC 12)_, fist of stone, hail of stone, lesser orb of acid, lesser orb of cold, lesser orb of electricity, lesser orb of fire, lesser orb of sound, magic missile, shocking grasp, true strike_
0 - _acid splash, disrupt undead, light, ray of frost_


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 1, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> 2. Any source published by Wizards of the Coast may be used. Material from other sources must be approved before use.




Does this mean that you are allowing even Campaign Setting specific material or not? (I am assuming not).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Mael Sechnaill

*Appearance:*  Mael Sechnaill is a typical looking dwarf. His black beard and hair are wild and untrimmed.  His yellow eyes are but dots behind a mass of hair.

He can be seen walking with a shield strapped to his back, his battle-axe is on his hip and his trident resting on his shoulder.

*Background:* Mael Sechnaill was a slow-witted and easily influenced hulk of a dwarf.  His father was a mushroom farmer like his father’s father.  Mael Sechnaill however, had no aptitude for it.  He would be able to go out and harvest the mushrooms, but he lacked inner passion to make it his life work

In school, being gullible to others, he was told the trident was the mightiest of weapons.  Since then he has always been convinced that a trident is a must own weapon.  His family searched the world over looking for one.  Eventually one was found and purchased for Mael Sechnaill. 

He was given the task of finding out when the local store would be available to receive the latest shipment of mushrooms.  That errand brought him to make his way from his mountain home and to the call on the markets of Caldron.

```
[COLOR=silver]Ftr 1
Dwarf
str 16 10 pts
dex 16 10 pts
con 16 6 pts
int 14 6 pts
wis 9 1 pts
cha 6 0 pts

Fort 5
Reflex 3
Will -1
BAB 1

AC 22 (10 +3dex+7 armor)

Melee – +4 Trident 1d8+3 x2 10ft Piercing
Battleaxe +4 1d8+3 x3 slashing

Feat: Power Attack, Cleave

Skills Ranks Mod Synergy Total
Climb 4 3 0 7
Profession (mushroom farmer) 1 -1 0 0
Swim 3 3 0 6

Possessions: 
Chainmail +150
Shield +20
Trident +15 
Battle axe +10

Backpack, bedroll, flint & steel, Rations trail (2 days), Waterskin, whetstone, Traveler’s outfit
5 sp

Languages: Common[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Jarval (Aug 1, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Eberron rules!
> 
> <yes, I am an Eberron junkie.. wish my tabletop gaming group would want to play it>



Eberron does indeed rule   Best campaign setting I've seen for 3rd Edition, certainly.

Anyway, given the number of folks who are keen on getting in on this that haven't had any exposure to the Shackled City adventures, I think I'll bow out for now.  Should you need an alternate at any point, drop me a line.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2005)

*William Baker*

fyi I have no previous experience with Paizo's Shackled City Adventure Path 

Paladin 1
Human 
LG 

str 14 6 pts
dex 12 4 pts
con 10 2 pts
int 12 4 pts
wis 14 6 pts
cha 14 6 pts
hp 10

Fort 2
Reflex 1
Will 2
BAB 1

Height 5'11"
Weight 140#
Age 21

AC 15 (10 +1 dex +3 armor +1 shield)

Melee +3 
Ranged +2 

Feats: Power Attack, Cleave

Skills Ranks Mod Synergy Total
Diplomacy 2 2 0 4
Handle Animal 1 2 0 3 
Heal 2 2 0 4
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 1 1 0 2
Knowledge (religion) 4 1 0 5
Listen 0 2 0 2
Profession (baker) 1 2 0 3
Ride 3 1 0 4
Search 0 1 0 1
Sense Motive 2 2 0 4
Spot 0 2 0 2

Gear: 
Studded Leather 25
Wooden Shield, small 3
Lance 10 (on horse in lance cup)
Battle axe 10
Dagger 2
Javelin's x3 3

Backpack 2
Bedroll .1 (saddle bags)
Winter Blanket .5 (saddle bags)
Trail Rations (4 days) 2 (saddle bags)
Waterskin 1
Flint and Steel 1
Torches x2 2 cp (saddle bags)
Explorer's outfit

Light Riding Horse 75
-Military saddle 20
-Saddle bags 4

3 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp

Languages: Common, Celestial 

History/Background: William, often called Billy, Baker started life appropriately as the 3rd son of a small town baker. His family had been bakers for more generations than they could count, but as the 5th of 7 children there was little room in the family business for him. William aspired to something greater. A pious lad schooled in the church he dreamed of being a noble paladin. The church had other ideas. He didn't fit the mold of a noble hero. He was clumsey, his hand-me-down clothes were often spotted with flour and his naturally curley hair often unruley. He didn't make the cut to be trained in either the church of heironious or pelor. He was a resonably talented boy, but not exceptional and lacked any connections that might have secured him a place in the ranks of paladins. Undaunted, young William undertook to become a paladin on his own. Perhaps this independent streak and a lack of willingness to accept his place in life was part of the reason he was considered unsuited to become part of a knightly order. He studied and practiced endlessly. He poured over religious texts and even mastered the Celestial language. He would champion no god, but instead dedicate himself to good and the liberation of the downtrodden. He became something of a joke in his local village practacing with cast off weapons and armor and a horse more suited to a farmers field than a battlefield. His shining armor was a somewhat battered suit of studded leather with some dark stains suggesting that the last wearer found it less than adequate. He could not aford a sword and so makes do with an axe from a long forgotten war that has been used more recently to chop kindling for the baker's oven. As he grew to manhood he began to look more like a paladin growing into a broad strong young man with bright eyes and pleasant face. He left his little village behind and began to venture out into the world to find wrongs to right. He drills himself with weapons and does his best to train his horse for war. Recently, he arrived in Cauldron nearly broke and not sure what course to take next. 

Appearance/Personality: William is a fairly handsome young man with a shock of dark curley hair and sparkling green eyes. He is of average height and a little thin from constant exercise and little food. His gear is a mix of cast offs, some of it quite old, but carefully maintained. Stout studded leather armor is covered by a reasonable fine blue sircoat. A carefully painted symbol of good is flaking off a small wooden shield is carried on one arm. An old style battle axe honed thin from countless shapenings hangs at his side along with a dagger such as any simple townsman might wear. A battered forest green quiver holding a few javelins hangs from one shoulder. A simple wooden symbol of good is worn about his neck on an leather thong. He wears no jewelry or other adornments of any kind. 

William is a humble man and though strong in his convictions and desire to be a paladin he never tries to look down on others. He converses easily with simple folk, but can be nervous around the nobility. He has a friendly easy maner, but years of being teased about his quest for paladinhood has left him wary.


----------



## Krug (Aug 2, 2005)

Would like to play a female wood-elf Scout (Complete Adventurer). Note that with the errata, Disable Device is now a class skill. 


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Eliara Treesong
[B]Class:[/B] Scout
[B]Race:[/B]  Wood Elf
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 (+3)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8
[B]Con:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +2    +0    +3    0    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[b]Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Leather                     +2     +6      0    10%   15lbs     10gp

[B]Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B]
Longbow                      +3      1d8          x3        100'   3lbs   75gp
Arrows (20)                                                        3lbs    1gp
Longsword                    +2      1d8+2    19-20/x2       -     4lbs   15gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elf, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 ST against enchanment, Low-light 
vision, Weapon proficiency (Longbow/Longsword/Rapier/Shortbow), +2 to 

Listen/Search/Spot, Skirmish (+1d6), Trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B] Track

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                     Dex   3    +3           6
Climb                       Str   2    +2           4
Disable Device              Int   2    +1           3
Escape Artist               Dex   2    +3           5
Hide                        Dex   3    +3           6
Jump                        Str   2    +2           4
Knowledge (Nature)          Int   2    +1           3
Listen                      Wis   2    +1   +2      5
Move Silently               Dex   3    +3           6
Perform (Song) (cc)         Cha   2    +1           2
Ride                        Dex   1    +3           4
Search                      Int   2    +1   +2      5
Spot                        Wis   2    +1   +2      5
Survival                    Wis   3    +1           4
Swim                        Str   1    +2           3
Tumble                      Dex   2    +3           5
Use Rope                    Dex   2    +3           5

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp    2lb
Hooded lantern             7gp    2lb
Oil, pint (2)              .2gp   1lb
Rope                      10gp    5lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 46 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 1 gp 8sp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         58lb   116lb   175lb  350lb   

[B]Age:[/B] 123 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 100 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Background:* Eliara had always thrilled to the spirit of the hunt. As a young elf she could be found playing with the boys, jumping across trees, stealing back eggs from filcher birds and learning skills wholly inappropiate for an elven maiden. She eventually found her calling as a Scout, ensuring the protecting of the forest with her skills. Her tribe suffered grave casualties at the hands of a band of humans whom they had thought to be brigands, but she learnt that they were just sent to expand and convert more of the forest into farmland. She thought them to be a curious race, that might well augur the end for elves, though few dared to speak it.

With so many years to her life, Eliara grew curious of the outside world. Many elves spoke of the wonders of the world, and though her parents wanted her to stay on in their town, they knew her wandering spirit would lead her beyond, to learn more about men as well. On her journey from her home, she had heard of a city in a Volcano, which appeared to invite certain doom. Curious, she has wandered there...

*Description:* Eliara is a handsome looking elf with a sharp, lifting laugh,and long hair that reaches just below her shoulders. She wears leaves in her hair, and her dressing is typically greenish or brown.

*Personality:* Eliara is a carefree person with an intense curiousity. However, she enjoys poking around and not being discovered, and has an interest in finding out secrets. She loves to sing or hum an elven song (which seem to last forever to the human ear) to accompany her on her way. She is ambivalent about gold and treasure, and thinks that humans are as greedy as dragons in that regard. She is particularly curious as to why it appears to be the driving force behind the many wonders and curiousities that humans can pursue, while elves would do it merely for the art.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 2, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Does this mean that you are allowing even Campaign Setting specific material or not? (I am assuming not).




Good question!  Sorry for the apparent self-contradiction.

The answer is....maybe.  Depending on what the material is, I might consider its inclusion.  It would depend on how much of its 'flavor' is derived from the non-Greyhawk setting.

Anything which relies on specific deities, geography, etc. that is non-Greyhawk is unlikely to gain my approval.

-Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 2, 2005)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Eberron does indeed rule  Best campaign setting I've seen for 3rd Edition, certainly.
> 
> Anyway, given the number of folks who are keen on getting in on this that haven't had any exposure to the Shackled City adventures, I think I'll bow out for now. Should you need an alternate at any point, drop me a line.




Will do, Jarval!  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, I'd be interested in playing. I have all the Dungeons but never read any of the adventures. 

I'd like to play a Human Spirit Shaman (from Complete Divine). I'll have him up tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like you need a rogue   Whisper Gnome rogue on the way.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2005)

Decided to take my hat out of the ring (will definitely read the posts in the "Playing the Game" forum)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2005)

*Whist - The Whisper Gnome Rogue*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Faen Bernan, a.k.a. Whist
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Whisper Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d6+3-1)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B]  6 -2 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +1    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +3          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortsword                +1     1d4        19-20x2
Clawed Gauntlets          +1     1d3           20x2
Light Crossbow            +4     1d6        19-20x2
Sap                       +1     1d4s          20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Orc, Goblinoid, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Small size, Low-light vision, Darkvision 70 ft., Weapon
Familiarity: Gnome Hooked Hammer, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls
against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against
giants, +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks, +2 racial
bonus on Spot and Listen checks, Spell-like ability: 1/day – silence;
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding.

[B]Flaws:[/B] Frail (-1 HP per level)

[B]Traits:[/B] Illiterate (can’t read, +1 bonus to Disable Device checks),
Nearsighted (-1 penalty to Spot checks, +1 bonus to Search checks),
Nightsighted (+10 ft. to darkvision, -1 penalty to Spot checks in bright
light)

[B]Feats:[/B] Silencing Strike (silence target of sneak attack), Extra
Silence (3/day)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Hide                       4    +3    +8    +15
Move Silently              4    +3    +4    +11
Disable Device             4    +3    +1    +8
Search                     4    +3    +1    +8
Open Locks                 4    +3          +7
Spot                       4    +0    +1    +5
Listen                     4    +0    +2    +6
Tumble                     4    +3          +7
Sleight of Hand            4    +3          +7
Jump                       4    +0          +4
Balance                    4    +3          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Shortsword               10gp    1lb
Sap                       1gp    1lb
Clawed Gauntlets, 2      10gp    1lb
Leather Armor            10gp  7.5lb
Thieves Tools            30gp   .5lb
Explorer’s Outfit         -gp    -lb
Light Crossbow           35gp    2lb
Bolts (20)                2gp    1lb
Whetstone                 2cp   .5lb
Backpack                  2gp   .5lb
Grappling Hook            1gp    2lb
Silk Rope                10gp    5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    1lb
Trail Rations -4 days     2gp    1lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]24lb      [B]Money:[/B] 10gp 9sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               25    50    75    150   750

[B]Age:[/B] 44
[B]Height:[/B] 4'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 40lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Flat gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Light gray
```
*Personality:* Whist is often hard and cold, mostly that is because no one has given a care in the world for him.  Growing up amongst the brutal goblins taught him to look out for himself while teaching him that others are cruel and callous.  Since his return to common society he’s found it difficult being unable to read, never having learned living amongst the goblins, should anyone point this out, he’ll react with pointed disdain, bordering on violence.  Despite his edginess, Whist is not one to break a serious agreement which would tarnish his reputation, knowing that the only thing he has is his accomplished record.

*Appearance:* Covered in edgy tribal tattoos, Whist looks the part of a harsh individual.  Various scars can be seen scrawling out from under his patched leather armor.  Braided in narrow braids adorned with various wooden and stone beads, the collection of dark brown braids is tied back with a leather band.  His eyes are an emotionless gray, they rarely seem to move about and just seem to stare emptily into space.  A long hilt, probably to a sword of some kind, rises up behind his neck, although the scabbard is concealed by a tightly bound backpack.

*Background:* Whist, as that is the only name he ever gives, was orphaned before he even got the chance to recognize his own race.  Picked up by a tribe of goblins, he was raised amongst them almost as a pet to the tribes leader, a wizard by the name of Grul.  Not believing that he would be much of a threat, for gnomes although tricksters were rarely dangerous when alone, they were unaware of his odd heritage.  Whist was far more aware of their ineptitude and cruelty than they believed, and he wasn’t going to let his mistreatment go unanswered.  It took him a number of years to learn their ways and habits, playing the lackey of the wizard Grul till his fortieth year, when the wizard was old and wrinkled, he repaid his mistreatment.  As he struck down Grul’s lone guard and skewered the wizard’s lizard familiar on a butcher-knife, the wizard realized the danger his “pet” had become.  Hoping to utter the words to an incantation, Whist was too quick, and the first blow took the wizard’s voice from him, unable to utter the words of power the goblin’s eyes went wide in horror.  The simple gnome was something far more than he could have imagined, when the butcher-knife was thrust again into his side, blood gurgled from Grul’s mouth.  With the utter silence of death, Whist ended the goblin wizard’s life, and slipped unseen into the caves.

Four years have past, Whist has returned to common society, having done time for petty thievery in a spree of towns stockades, he’s found his way to Cauldron, somewhere between being on the run and looking for work, honest or not.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is a character sheet for a human bard.  The background should be up within an hour.  [Edit: background, personality, and description added.]

Sblocked for space.
[sblock][size=-1]Konstantine D’Artur 
Female Human Bard 1
CG

Str 8  -- (0 pts)		
Dex 12  -- (4 pts)	
Con 12  -- (4 pts)	
Int 15 -- (8 pts)
Wis 10  -- (2 pts)
Cha 16  -- (10 pts)

 Hit Points 7
 AC 14 (+3 studded leather, +1 Dex), Touch 11, Flat 13
 Init +1 
 BAB +0, Grap -1
 Speed 20 (base 30, load 49.5/26, light armor)
 Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2

-1 Melee, Short Sword, 1d6-1, 19-20/x2
-1 Melee, Sap, 1d6-1(s), 20/x2
-1 Melee, Dagger, 1d4-1, 19-20/x2
-1 Melee, Whip, 1d3-1, 20/x2
+1 Ranged, Shortbow, 1d6-1, 20/x3, 60’
+1 Ranged, Dagger (thrown), 1d4-1, 19-20/x2, 10’

 Medium, 5’5", 117 lbs., 19 yrs old
 Strawberry Blond hair, Green eyes, Fair skin

 Speaks common, celestial, draconic, infernal, and sylvan (2 skill points in speak language)

+7 Bluff (4 + 3 Cha)
+7 Diplomacy (4 + 3 Cha) 
+7 Disguise (4 + 3 Cha)
+7 Gather Info (4 + 3 Cha)
+6 Knowledge (arcana) (4 + 2 Int)
+3 Knowledge (history) (1 + 2 Int)
+3 Knowledge (nobility) (1 + 2 Int)
+10 Perform (string instruments (4 + 3 Cha + 3 skill focus)
+4 Sense Motive (4 + 0 Wis)
+7 Use Magic Device (4 + 3 Cha)

Feats
-Lingering Song
-Skill Focus (Perform [string instruments])

Human Traits
-Extra feat at 1st level; extra skill

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music (1/day)
Countersong​_Fascinate_​Inspire Courage +1​-Bardic Knowledge (+3)

Spells Per Day
0th (2/day)- Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Read Magic

Studded Leather (worn, 20 lb) 25 gp
Entertainer’s Outfit (worn, no weight) 0 gp

Short Sword (belt left, 2 lb) 10 gp
Whip (belt right, 2 lb) 1 gp
Sap (belt front, 2 lb) 1 gp
Dagger (belt rear, 1 lb) 2 gp
Spell Component Pouch (belt left front, 2 lb) 5 gp

Shortbow (left shoulder, 2 lb) 30 gp
Quiver (right shoulder, 3 lb) 1 gp
Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Torch (backpack, 1 lb) 0.1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lb) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 3 days (backpack, 3 lb) 1.5 gp
Scroll Case (backpack, 0.5 lb) 1 gp
Hand Harp (backpack, 3 lb) 5 gp

Coins- 14 gp, 3 sp, 10 cp

*Background:* Konstantine D’Artur has lived a dull life.  She is the daughter of a fairly wealthy merchant.  Konstantine’s mother died from pneumonia one winter, and since that time Konstantine’s father has been very distant.  Being wealthy, though, had some advantages.  Rather than simply neglecting his beautiful daughter, who reminded him far too much of his lost wife, he sent her to school.

While Konstantine was distressed by her father’s distance, she understood his reasoning for it.  She compensated by striving hard in school.  While she was bright enough to have good success in her academic studies, it was in the performing arts that she found she excelled.  Harp, fiddle, flute, pan pipe, trumpet, and voice.  With these and more she marveled her teachers with her natural talent.  The teachers knew that if she had a chance to study with a master, she could go very far.

Konstantine spent the next two months studying under the most spectacular musician she had ever heard.  His name was Gerard.  He wasn’t just some performer, but he was actually an adventuring bard.  The school was just a place to rest for a while.  He didn’t share it with anyone but Konstantine, but he had actually discovered a connection between the arcane arts and a primordial music [he is a Seeker of the Song].  He sang her a song mixing the two.  Of course, Konstantine already had a hopeless schoolgirl crush on Gerard.  His song magnified it tenfold.  When Gerard left the school a week later to return to his adventuring life, Konstantine knew that she needed to become an adventuring bard like him.  Then she could learn to make music like he did, and maybe if she met him again and saw her progress, he would be just as infatuated with her.

Konstantine needed to go somewhere that anyone her father might send wouldn’t find her easily.  She managed to arrange for transportation to the volcanic city of Cauldron; she paid her fare by performing.  Konstantine knows that she has no real combat ability, but she hopes that she can find others seeking wealth, fame, or simply adventure to join with.

*Personality:* Konstantine is a lively girl.  She is always eager for attention.  She is also far more naïve than she would care to admit.  At this point in her life, life is roses.  She thinks she is off to have a grand adventure, but she really has no idea what that means.  Konstantine is courteous to all she meets.  Her attitude is unquestionably positive.  She is currently motivated by her fantasy of what the grand adventuring life must be like.  She envisions herself helping some group save villagers, earning fame, and finding some treasure (more than enough to keep some herself after helping others).  Konstantine often habitually hums to herself, usually without even realizing it.  She also tends to be flirtatious to get what she wants, also usually without realizing it.  She is really not used to not getting what she wants.

*Description:* Konstantine looks like the fair maiden of a story who was crammed into a suit of armor and is carrying more than she can carry.  She has a bright look of wonder on her eyes as she takes in all that she can.  Her wavy (almost curly) strawberry blond hair frames a fair face and somewhat large green eyes.  Konstantine wears a flamboyant entertainers outfit colored primarily red with splashes of cream and pink.  Around her waist is a belt weighted down with a short sword on her left and a whip on her right.  She carries a shortbow and a quiver of arrows and a backpack on her back.  As she walks she absently plucks a small harp as she looks around and hums to herself.[/size][/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 3, 2005)

Dichotomy, you need 5 ranks in Perform to select Versatile Performer as a feat.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dichotomy, you need 5 ranks in Perform to select Versatile Performer as a feat.




Good spot, Ferrix.

Dichotomy, care to revise?

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 3, 2005)

Some nice char. sheets submitted so far, but there is still lots of time for others to try their hand. I'll be making the party selections on Thursday night or Friday morning.

Right now, we do seem to be a bit lean in the areas of divine and arcane magic types.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 3, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dichotomy, you need 5 ranks in Perform to select Versatile Performer as a feat.




Much obliged.  I knew I should have waited until I had access to my books.  Fixing now...

[Edit: I still don't have my book, but Lingering Song only requires 3 ranks, correct?]


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 3, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Much obliged. I knew I should have waited until I had access to my books. Fixing now...
> 
> [Edit: I still don't have my book, but Lingering Song only requires 3 ranks, correct?]




Lingering Song needs only the ability to use bardic music as a prerequisite.  There is no minimum number of Perform ranks needed.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 3, 2005)

For inspiration, I've added a cool top-down map of Cauldron as a thumbnail in the first post.  Head on up there and have a look!

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Caliber (Aug 3, 2005)

*Seven Deadly Stings (Intari)*

*Description:* Seven Deadly Stings (or Intari to those not from his clan) is a strange sight to the common resident of Cauldron. A native of a far off desert, Seven Deadly Stings possesses the dark skin of his people. Always small, he stands at only 5’5” and weighs a scant 148 pounds. He shows no signs of facial hair (some wonder if he is even old enough to grow any) but possesses striking bone white hair that he keeps cut short. His eyes are a pale grey-blue, almost the color of ice. Stark against his dark skin is a white birthmark on his right cheek, which strangely looks very similar to a scorpion. A shirt of strange looking interlocking rings hangs over his chest. On closer inspection, they seem to actually be made of chitin, somehow hardened and shaped to form a chain shirt. A long shaft of wood is strapped to his back, topped with what seems to be an enormous scorpion stinger. 

*Short History:* Seven Deadly Stings was born under an auspicious sign, the same day the tribe’s wise woman prophesized a great protector would come. The fifth of nine children, he quickly was distinguished growing up, not only for the strange coloration of his hair and eyes, nor for the strange birthmark upon his right cheek, but for his deep wisdom in one so young, and his seemingly natural affinity to the spirit world. 

Apprenticed under the tribe’s Shaman, Seven Deadly Stings learned the ways of the spirit world, as well as the ways of the desert scorpion. It seemed he was destined to replace the  aging elder, and thus was a shock when Two Moons Rising, his teacher, received a vision from the spirit world. 

“Seven Deadly Stings, it is my place to help in the raising and teaching of all the children of this tribe. Yet among them all, I have felt the closest bond to you. It saddens my heart then, to tell you what the Great Eagle has told me today. 

Your destiny is not here with us. You must travel far to the west, beyond the edge of our homeland. Follow the stars in the sky until you come to a great ring of fire. Inside will perch one of the cities of the soft men. There you will find your destiny.”

Saddened but accepting of Two Moons Rising’s prophecy, Seven Deadly Stings left his tribe that day, setting aside his true name and adopting the mantle of Intari. Many weeks later, as he approached what he had learned from other travelers was the city of Cauldron, he looked into the sky. The Great Eagle may have sent him here, but only the Little Scorpion would see him safely through. 

*Advanced Look:* At 3rd Intari would likely take either Augmented Healing or Spontaneous Healing (I’m not really sure whether he’d benefit from Spontaneous Healing or not, hence the uncertainty) 

Human Male Spirit Shaman 1
NG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init* +0  
*Languages* Common
*AC* 16 (+4 armor, +2 shield) touch 10, flat-footed 16
*Hp* 9 (1d8+1)
*Saves* Fort +3; Ref +0, Will +5
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* Spear +0 (1d8/x3)
*Ranged* Sling +0 (1d4)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grapple*  +0
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 14
*SQ*:
 Spirit Guide (Scorpion) 
 Wild Empathy +3
 Scorpion’s Resolve: +4 vs Mind-Affects
 Scorpion’s Sense: 10’ tremorsense, 20’ in loose soil 
*Feats* Scorpion’s Resolve, Scorpion’s Sense
*Skills* Concentration +5, Listen +7, Spot +7, Survival +7, Knowledge (Nature) +4
*Possessions*:
	 Desert Outfit
	 Two Waterskins
	 Chain Shirt
	 Spear
	 Sling
	 Drill
	 Filtration Mask
*Spells Per Day* (3/3, CL 1st, +0 ranged touch)
1st - _Sunstroke_ (DC 14)
0 - _Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Poison, Light_


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 4, 2005)

To all interested parties....

Just a quick heads-up that I'm going to be closing the submission process tomorrow night, and announcing the players chosen shortly thereafter.

If you're interested in this game, but haven't yet offered up a character, please do so soon. (Especially *Jdvn1 *and *Lord_Raven88*)

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> To all interested parties....
> 
> Just a quick heads-up that I'm going to be closing the submission process tomorrow night, and announcing the players chosen shortly thereafter.
> 
> ...



No, thank you! Well in that case I best pull the digit out eh. I'm going for something arcane, probably a straight up wizard, probably a halfling. I'll try and get him knocked over and submitted this evening. Hopefully I'll have some time this afternoon to work on his background and personality and can stat him up tonight. Is there anything we should know about the Shackled City and the adventure beofre we submit? Any little gems that might help inform our PC backgrounds?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> No, thank you! Well in that case I best pull the digit out eh. I'm going for something arcane, probably a straight up wizard, probably a halfling. I'll try and get him knocked over and submitted this evening. Hopefully I'll have some time this afternoon to work on his background and personality and can stat him up tonight. Is there anything we should know about the Shackled City and the adventure beofre we submit? Any little gems that might help inform our PC backgrounds?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Not really, no.  The adventure campaign is set up from the premise that Cauldron is this remote and strange city, about which little is known.  The adventurers are new to the place, having wandered there (either by design or by chance).

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool, I might have to go the subbie route mate. I don't think I'm going to get the PC done by Friday. I've run out of time this evening and have my real life game straight after work tomorrow (being Friday in Australia). I'll have him up as a sub on Saturday.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Um. I'll try to get a character up tonight; it's been a busy week for me. I'll probably put down a caster, though.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 5, 2005)

I can hold out until Saturday to see what *D20Dazza* and *Jdvn1 *come up with (along with any others who still wish to submit a character).  Then I'll announce the five players...just in time to leave town for five days on a business trip.  

I might be able to find an internet connection while I'm away, though.

Didn't mean to be pushy, I'm just eager to play!  

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 5, 2005)

We are too.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 5, 2005)

*Selvaggio(druid) and Intrepido(wolf companion)*

Well I am throwing my hat back in the ring as I have more time to be on the boards (I can post at least once a day). Here is the concept I came up with (and the stat block to go along with it). Went with a druid because it seemed more divine casters could be used. If there is anything you have a question on or concerns about, let me know. I am really interested in playing in this campaign, as I have heard great things about the Adventure Path, and never had the chance to experience it or read it.

*Character Concept:* Selvaggio is nature's warrior. After fleeing from home, he lived in the wild for years, where he learned how to survive without the need of civilization. Coming across a wolf in need, he befriended the creature and has been wife him ever since. 

*Race/Class:* Selvaggio is a 1st level human druid. He will probably stay the path of druid and not take a prestige class (unless something comes up in game that would make sense for him).

*Appearance:* Selvaggio is an adult who is obviously uncivilized. He stands tall at 6'4" and weighs in at 210 lbs. A beard that could use some trimming covers his face and his arms are just as hairy. Beyond all the facial air his eyes are dark pools of brown that seem bottomless when staring into them. He walks hunched over, almost appearing as if he would rather be walking on all fours. His teeth are stained and he has an earthly smell about him. He wears what appears to be hide armor, made out of the skins of various animals. In one hand he holds a shield made out of wood, and in the other he holds a club. A small sickle is strapped to his side and the points to two shortspears can be seen over his right shoulder.

*Personality:* A very quiet individual because he has grown up in the wild not talking, he does know the common tongue and the tongue of the druids. He will talk when he sees it is important to, but would rather remain silent. He sees any harm done to what he has grown to call his family (nature) as an attack on his very soul. In battle he is ferocious and very capable. 

*SELVAGGIO STAT BLOCK:*
 [sblock]
*Selvaggio*
*Male Human, 1st Level Druid*
*Deity: *None
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2 (10 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 17 (+2 Dex, +3 armor, +2 shield), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+1
*Attack:* +2 melee (1d6+2)* or +2 ranged (1d6+2)
*Full Attack:* +2 melee (1d6+2)* or +2 ranged (1d6+2)
*damage type depends on weapon
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy +0
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 8
*Skills:* Handle Animal +3*(4), Listen +7(4), Spot +7(4), Survival +9(4)
* +4 bonus when handling animal companion
*Feats:* Spell Focus(Conjuration), Augmented Summoning
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

Selvaggio is an adult who is obviously uncivilized. His face is covered by a beard that could use a trimming, his arms are almost as hairy. He walks hunched over, almost appearing as if he would rather be walking on all fours. His teeth are stained and he has an earthly smell about him.

 Languages spoken: Common, Druidic

*Spells(DC 13+spell level)*:
*0th level - _ Cure Minor Wounds, __Detect Magic, Read Magic_
1st level - _Cure Light Wounds, Shillelagh_
*+1 DC if Conjuration  *

Equipment:* Club, 2 Shortspears, Sickle, Hide armor, Heavy Wooden Shield, Spell Component Pouch, Backpack, Waterskin, Flint & Steel, Signal Whistle, Belt Pouch containing 9gp and 2 sp.
*Weight Carried: *55.5lbs[/sblock]

*INTREPIDO STAT BLOCK:*
  [sblock]
*Intrepido*
*Medium Animal*

*Hit Dice:* 2d8+4 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+2
*Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Trip
*Special Qualities:* Low-light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot+3, Survival +1*
*4 racial bonus when tracking by scent
*Feats:* Track(B), Weapon Focus(bite)
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Tricks Known: *Attack, Come, Down, Fetch, Heel, Seek, Track
[/sblock]

*BACKGROUND: *[sblock]The young boy, who has become known as Selvaggio, wasn't originally named so. His original name was been long forgotten by even himself. Growing up in a small farming town in between Chendl and the Vesve Forest, the young man had to deal with a father who was tormentor and a mother who was malevolent. Having taken enough of this, the young boy fled his home towards the Vesve Forest albeit the fact that he knew he would not survive very long.

For months, the young boy tried to live off the land, but he found himself starving more often than full, freezing more often than warm, and wet more often than dry. Coming across a lone wolf stuck howling in the metal trap of a hunter, the young boy thought he had found a food source for days. But staring into the wolf's eyes he could not help but covet the personality of the wolf. Though the wolf knew he was doomed, there was a fire in his eye. A fire the young boy found warmth in. Deciding it was not the wolf's time to die, the young boy calmed him and released him from the snare.

The injured wolf and the lost boy slowly became companions. Eventually they started hunting together and traveling the woods and world. During this time, a connection between the wolf and the boy started to grow. They could almost sense what the other was thinking and feeling. Coming across an elder gentleman in the middle of the woods, the young boy came in contact with the first human in quite some years. This man is what the rest of the world would call a druid. In his last days of his life, the old man went against the code of his cabal and taught the young boy the secret language and rituals of his faction. One of these the young boy found most interesting was the ritual allowing him to speak with his wolf companion. From these conversations is where Selvaggio got his name and Intrepido his.

Traveling the lands from here, Selvaggio and Intrepido have lived off the land. They just recently found themselves coming across a city named Cauldron, which both find interesting as it sits in a dormant volcano.[/sblock]

Here is a character for the game since you mentioned you needed more divine spellcasters.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 5, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> I can hold out until Saturday to see what *D20Dazza* and *Jdvn1 *come up with (along with any others who still wish to submit a character).  Then I'll announce the five players...just in time to leave town for five days on a business trip.
> 
> I might be able to find an internet connection while I'm away, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, muchly appreciated. Hey, you're the DM, you're not being pushy you're weeding out the not-so-keens


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> I can hold out until Saturday to see what *D20Dazza* and *Jdvn1 *come up with (along with any others who still wish to submit a character).  Then I'll announce the five players...just in time to leave town for five days on a business trip.
> 
> I might be able to find an internet connection while I'm away, though.
> 
> ...



Me three! 

Thanks for the time, though.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 6, 2005)

The deadline approaches.  I'll be working a half day today, and when I get home I'll be announcing the party members for the adventure.  

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

Looking forward to the announcement


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

*The Players Announced!*

Well, it's time to announce the players for the campaign.  Unfortunately, *D20Dazza* and *Jdvn1*, I just couldn't wait any longer.  I apologize, but you'll certainly be eligible as alternates if one of the other players drops out.

Without further ado....here's who made it in.

*Scotley* as William Baker, Human Paladin
*Krug* as Eliara Treesong, Wood Elf Scout
*Mark Chance* as Galen Thurycides, Human Warmage
*Dichotomy* as Konstantine D'Artur, Human Bard
*Caliber* as Intari/Seven Deadly Stings, Human Spirit Shaman

Congratulations to you all!

Many thanks to *Ranger Rick*, *Ferrix*, and *Mista Collins* for your excellent submissions.  Mostly, the decision just came down to party balance, and I regret that I had to turn you away.  I hope that you'll find many more opportunities to game on these boards (who knows, maybe even in another game run by me!)  You all will be my first choices if the need for an alternate springs up.  I hope there are no hard feelings. 

Now, back to those who did make it....please respond asap to confirm your position in the game.  I am going to be sending out some corrections/questions I have about your character sheets, and I will also create a Rogue's Gallery thread where you can post your sheet once it's approved.  Unfortunately, with my business trip looming, it's going to be about a week until we can get the opening turn rolling.  

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 7, 2005)

congrats to those who made it, and thank you for the opportunity Krago. If you ever start a different game, please PM me or something. I will probably drop in every so often to see how the game is going (because I like to read PbP games).

Happy gamin'


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Woohoo! Great news. Looking forward to the game.  Looks like I'm the only non-human in the party!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

*William Baker*

*Scotley:*

I need some things for William's character sheet:

1. Age, Height, Weight are needed. Alignment is also missing, but I'm presuming Lawful Good, per the rules.

2. I figure him as short 4 skill points (possibly you forgot the four bonus points awarded to humans?)

3. He needs his 2 feats added.

4. I figured his final money total as 1 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp. A lance costs 10 gp, not 8 gp.

5. Finally, would you like to designate some of his equipment to the saddle bags of his mount? If not, he is carrying a medium load, and incurs the associated movement penalty, etc. Please let me know what, if any, equipment he puts in the saddlebags.

That's it! Please revise his sheet with the above issues, and he'll be good to go.  

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Eliara Treesong*

*Krug:*

For Eliara's sheet, I noticed the following:

1. Her ability scores add up to a 30 point buy, not 28.  This is based on the wood elf's ability modifiers of +2 STR, +2 DEX, -2 CON, -2 INT, so let me know if you agree/disagree.

2. She can have two more known languages for her INT bonus.

3. I figured final wealth as 31 gp, 8 sp (because her starting Traveller's Outfit is free).

That's it, everything else looked good (pending a correction of ability scores).

Please submit a revised character sheet for final approval.

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Galen Thurycides*

*Mark Chance:*

For Galen's sheet, I saw the following:

1. Need an age

2. He has one left over skill point to use.

3. Need a 'default' list of prepared spells.

4. Biggest issue:  He can't take Weapon Focus (Ranged Spell) as a feat, because he lacks the prerequisite +1 BAB.

Please revise and let me know.....

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> *Krug:*
> 
> For Eliara's sheet, I noticed the following:
> 
> ...




Just a quick check though, this is the breakdown for ability scores:

Str: 12+2=14 (4)
Dex: 14+2=16 (6)
Con: 12-2=10 (4)
Int: 16-2=14 (6)
Wis: 12 (4)
Cha: 12 (4)

28 points. Would this be correct?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Just a quick check though, this is the breakdown for ability scores:
> 
> Str: 12+2=14 (4)
> Dex: 14+2=16 (6)
> ...




It's not, because the point cost gets proportionately greater for higher ability scores.  A 16 score actually costs 10 points, not 6.  So, your example above is in fact a 32 point buy.  Your original character sheet is a 30 point buy because it has her WIS score at 10.

Here's the full breakdown:

8 = 0 pts
9 = 1 pt
10 = 2 pts
11 = 3 pts
12 = 4 pts
13 = 5 pts
14 = 6 pts
15 = 8 pts
16 = 10 pts
17 = 13 pts
18 = 16 pts

I hope that helps!   

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Konstantine D'Artur*

*Dichotomy:*

I can't find much to quibble about for Konstantine's sheet.

I did come up with a slightly different final wealth total:  13gp, 4sp, 9cp.  So, you might want to double check that.

Also, I thought I'd point out that her move score will be 20' because she's carrying a medium load.

That's it for her!  Good job.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

*Intari/Seven Deadly Stings*

*Caliber:*

Just a couple things for Intari's character sheet:

1. He still has 4 more skill points to use.

2. His speed is 20' because he carries a medium load.

3. I didn't see a final wealth total listed on his sheet.  Is that intentional? (It would fit the flavor the character well)

4. It would help me if you could include a summary of the Sunstroke spell (I don't own Sandstorm...yet).

That's all I can see.  Take a look at these small revisions, and let me know...

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Oops ok. Have made the changes, exchanged Studded Leather for Leather and making up the amount to purchase a Longbow. Boy those bows are expensive.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Oops ok. Have made the changes, exchanged Studded Leather for Leather and making up the amount to purchase a Longbow. Boy those bows are expensive.




Okay, Eliara looks good now!  I figured her remaining money at 1gp, 8sp.  Her starting traveller's outfit is free.

She's ready to go to the Rogue's Gallery....just as soon as I create one, that is.  

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

Krug,

Actually, I spoke too soon.  Since you adjusted Eliara's INT score, she lost one modifier point.  So, she now has one too many languages, and 4 too many skill points.

Please revise once more.  

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 7, 2005)

1. Need an age: _18_

2. He has one left over skill point to use: _D'oh!_

3. Need a 'default' list of prepared spells: _Warmages don't prepare spells._

4. Biggest issue:  He can't take Weapon Focus (Ranged Spell) as a feat, because he lacks the prerequisite +1 BAB: _D'oh! I must've been thinking "hexblade."_

_I'll get back to you on the skill point and feat. It's late, and I'm tired. 
_


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> Krug,
> 
> Actually, I spoke too soon.  Since you adjusted Eliara's INT score, she lost one modifier point.  So, she now has one too many languages, and 4 too many skill points.
> 
> ...




Oops. I adjusted the skills points though. (8+1(INT))*4=36 is that correct?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Oops. I adjusted the skills points though. (8+1(INT))*4=36 is that correct?




Yes, it is, thanks. I hadn't noticed that you did so already. I still see a few minor glitches on Eliara's skill list.

*Disable Device is a cross-class skill, so she should have a +2 total, not +3. (Actually, e-tools is also imposing a -2 penalty 'misc' penalty on her score, reducing it to +0....anybody know why? I can't figure it out.) 

*Knowledge (Nature) has a +1 INT modifier now, so it should total +3, not +4

*Jump has a math error, the total should be +4, not +3.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> 3. Need a 'default' list of prepared spells: _Warmages don't prepare spells._




You're right they don't, do they?  

Stupid e-tools!  

Let me know about the rest.....

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, I've got a Rogue's Gallery thread created, here's the link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2472649#post2472649

It's time for me to hit the road, so I may or may not be back on these boards before Friday.

Please try to get the character sheets edited as necessary, and we'll get started shortly after I get back.

Thanks everyone!

Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 7, 2005)

Actually according to the Complete Adventurer Errata, Disable Device is now a class skill for Scouts, but if you want to make it a cross-class skill, let me know. 

Made the other two changes!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, I'll get the corrections and additions up and get a post into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 7, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> 2. He has one left over skill point to use: _D'oh!_
> 
> 4. Biggest issue:  He can't take Weapon Focus (Ranged Spell) as a feat, because he lacks the prerequisite +1 BAB: _D'oh! I must've been thinking "hexblade."_




Maybe I'm just obtuse, but I don't see where I've left a skill point unspent. Galen is a human with a 12 Int. This gives him (2 + 1 + 1) x4 skill points at 1st level. He has the following:

Concentration - 4 ranks
Knowledge (arcana) - 4 ranks
Knowledge (religion) - 2 ranks (cross-class)
Spellcraft - 4 ranks

That's all of them, right?

As for the bogus feat, I'll replace it with Point Blank Shot.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow.  You leave town for a couple of days, and look what happens.  



			
				Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> *Dichotomy:*
> 
> I can't find much to quibble about for Konstantine's sheet.
> 
> ...




I fixed her movement.  That must have simply been an oversight.

As for her wealth total, I added it up three times.  Each time I got a different amount (one of which was the amount you note).  Thats what I get for sleeping only 6 hours in the last 40+...  So, I then put it in an excel sheet.  Unless I missed something, I have spent 86.6 gold.  That leaves 13.4 gold.  So, I think both of us were incorrect...

On another note, I was actually thinking that I might want to have Konstantine focus on singing rather than playing the harp.  Would you mind if I made that change?


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is Konstantine D'Artur with the slight modifications that I would like to make.  They essentially amount to changing Perform (string instruments) to Perform (sing), changing my Skill Focus feat to match, "selling back" my harp, and making the slight change to her appearance.

Sblocked for space.
[sblock][size=-1]Konstantine D’Artur 
Female Human Bard 1
CG

Str 8  -- (0 pts)		
Dex 12  -- (4 pts)	
Con 12  -- (4 pts)	
Int 15 -- (8 pts)
Wis 10  -- (2 pts)
Cha 16  -- (10 pts)

 Hit Points 7
 AC 14 (+3 studded leather, +1 Dex), Touch 11, Flat 13
 Init +1 
 BAB +0, Grap -1
 Speed 20 (base 30, load 46.5/26, light armor)
 Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2

-1 Melee, Short Sword, 1d6-1, 19-20/x2
-1 Melee, Sap, 1d6-1(s), 20/x2
-1 Melee, Dagger, 1d4-1, 19-20/x2
-1 Melee, Whip, 1d3-1, 20/x2
+1 Ranged, Shortbow, 1d6-1, 20/x3, 60’
+1 Ranged, Dagger (thrown), 1d4-1, 19-20/x2, 10’

 Medium, 5’5", 117 lbs., 19 yrs old
 Strawberry Blond hair, Green eyes, Fair skin

 Speaks common, celestial, draconic, infernal, and sylvan (2 skill points in speak language)

+7 Bluff (4 + 3 Cha)
+7 Diplomacy (4 + 3 Cha) 
+7 Disguise (4 + 3 Cha)
+7 Gather Info (4 + 3 Cha)
+6 Knowledge (arcana) (4 + 2 Int)
+3 Knowledge (history) (1 + 2 Int)
+3 Knowledge (nobility) (1 + 2 Int)
+10 Perform (sing) (4 + 3 Cha + 3 skill focus)
+4 Sense Motive (4 + 0 Wis)
+7 Use Magic Device (4 + 3 Cha)

Feats
-Lingering Song
-Skill Focus (Perform [sing])

Human Traits
-Extra feat at 1st level; extra skill

Bard Abilities
-Bardic Music (1/day)
Countersong​_Fascinate_​Inspire Courage +1​-Bardic Knowledge (+3)

Spells Per Day
0th (2/day)- Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Read Magic

Studded Leather (worn, 20 lb) 25 gp
Entertainer’s Outfit (worn, no weight) 0 gp

Short Sword (belt left, 2 lb) 10 gp
Whip (belt right, 2 lb) 1 gp
Sap (belt front, 2 lb) 1 gp
Dagger (belt rear, 1 lb) 2 gp
Spell Component Pouch (belt left front, 2 lb) 5 gp

Shortbow (left shoulder, 2 lb) 30 gp
Quiver (right shoulder, 3 lb) 1 gp
Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4 lb) 1 gp
Torch (backpack, 1 lb) 0.1 gp
Flint & Steel (backpack, 0 lb) 1 gp
Trail Rations- 3 days (backpack, 3 lb) 1.5 gp
Scroll Case (backpack, 0.5 lb) 1 gp

Coins- 18 gp, 3 sp, 10 cp

*Background:* Konstantine D’Artur has lived a dull life.  She is the daughter of a fairly wealthy merchant.  Konstantine’s mother died from pneumonia one winter, and since that time Konstantine’s father has been very distant.  Being wealthy, though, had some advantages.  Rather than simply neglecting his beautiful daughter, who reminded him far too much of his lost wife, he sent her to school.

While Konstantine was distressed by her father’s distance, she understood his reasoning for it.  She compensated by striving hard in school.  While she was bright enough to have good success in her academic studies, it was in the performing arts that she found she excelled.  Harp, fiddle, flute, pan pipe, trumpet, and especially voice.  With these and more she marveled her teachers with her natural talent.  The teachers knew that if she had a chance to study with a master, she could go very far.

Konstantine spent the next two months studying under the most spectacular musician she had ever heard.  His name was Gerard.  He wasn’t just some performer, but he was actually an adventuring bard.  The school was just a place to rest for a while.  He didn’t share it with anyone but Konstantine, but he had actually discovered a connection between the arcane arts and a primordial music [he is a Seeker of the Song].  He sang her a song mixing the two.  Of course, Konstantine already had a hopeless schoolgirl crush on Gerard.  His song magnified it tenfold.  When Gerard left the school a week later to return to his adventuring life, Konstantine knew that she needed to become an adventuring bard like him.  Then she could learn to make music like he did, and maybe if she met him again and saw her progress, he would be just as infatuated with her.

Konstantine needed to go somewhere that anyone her father might send wouldn’t find her easily.  She managed to arrange for transportation to the volcanic city of Cauldron; she paid her fare by performing.  Konstantine knows that she has no real combat ability, but she hopes that she can find others seeking wealth, fame, or simply adventure to join with.

*Personality:* Konstantine is a lively girl.  She is always eager for attention.  She is also far more naïve than she would care to admit.  At this point in her life, life is roses.  She thinks she is off to have a grand adventure, but she really has no idea what that means.  Konstantine is courteous to all she meets.  Her attitude is unquestionably positive.  She is currently motivated by her fantasy of what the grand adventuring life must be like.  She envisions herself helping some group save villagers, earning fame, and finding some treasure (more than enough to keep some herself after helping others).  Konstantine often habitually hums to herself, usually without even realizing it.  She also tends to be flirtatious to get what she wants, also usually without realizing it.  She is really not used to not getting what she wants.

*Description:* Konstantine looks like the fair maiden of a story who was crammed into a suit of armor and is carrying more than she can carry.  She has a bright look of wonder on her eyes as she takes in all that she can.  Her wavy (almost curly) strawberry blond hair frames a fair face and somewhat large green eyes.  Konstantine wears a flamboyant entertainers outfit colored primarily red with splashes of cream and pink.  Around her waist is a belt weighted down with a short sword on her left and a whip on her right.  She carries a shortbow and a quiver of arrows and a backpack on her back.  As she walks she absently looks around and hums to herself.[/size][/sblock]


----------



## Caliber (Aug 8, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> *Caliber:*
> 
> Just a couple things for Intari's character sheet:
> 
> 1. He still has 4 more skill points to use.




Do I? If so, he'll take Heal at +7, but Spirit Shamans get 4 skill points a level, +1 for being human, giving a total of 20. 4 points to each of 5 skills looks like I'm out. (Never enough skill points  )



> 2. His speed is 20' because he carries a medium load.




Fair enough. Changed.



> 3. I didn't see a final wealth total listed on his sheet.  Is that intentional? (It would fit the flavor the character well)




Yes, Intari is broke. (I feel for him) 



> 4. It would help me if you could include a summary of the Sunstroke spell (I don't own Sandstorm...yet).




Can do. The spell instantly makes the target suffer a sunstroke. The spell is close range (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels). The target takes 2d6 nonlethal damage and makes a save to see if they become Fatigued. If they're already Fatigued they become Exhausted. The damage cannot be cured until the target can get relatively cool (ie, if we're in a hot area its unhealable, but if they can cool down they can start healing it back)

I'm about to go post Intari over in the Rogues Gallery. I'll add Heal to his skills for now, until you can get back and double check your math again.


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

*I'm back!*

Hey guys,

I'm back now.  I actually got back at about 1 AM this morning, slept for about 5 hours, got up and went to work, and now finally, I get to relax a bit.  Work isn't usually this nutty for me, but I'm working on a special project right now and the deadline is looming.  That, in conjunction with the out-of-town meetings, makes for a lot of craziness right now.  At least the meetings were in Las Vegas, that was fun.  

All right, let me get a look at the issues with your character sheets, and we'll get things back on track.  Sorry for the timing of it all, I hope it didn't cost us too much momentum.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Actually according to the Complete Adventurer Errata, Disable Device is now a class skill for Scouts, but if you want to make it a cross-class skill, let me know.
> 
> Made the other two changes!




Ah, okay, hadn't seen that errata. We'll let it stand as a class skill, then. That should about wrap things up for Eliara!

_edit: E-tools is still throwing in that weird -2 misc penalty to Disable Device. I can't explain it, so I'll disregard it. Still, anyone have any ideas as to why it might be applying this phantom penalty?_

_edit again: scratch that, mystery solved (see below)_

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just obtuse, but I don't see where I've left a skill point unspent. Galen is a human with a 12 Int. This gives him (2 + 1 + 1) x4 skill points at 1st level. He has the following:
> 
> Concentration - 4 ranks
> Knowledge (arcana) - 4 ranks
> ...




Point Blank Shot as feat is noted.  As for the skill points....er, can we just chalk it up to _my_ being obtuse?  In fact, I had only 3 skill points entered for Concentration.  Sorry about that... 

Galen is good to go.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

I have no problem with the change in perform skills. I went ahead and changed my totals for Konstantine's final wealth....they now match yours. The difference was too small to quibble with.  

All looks well, please go ahead and post Konstantine to the Rogue's Gallery thread at your earliest opportunity.

Thanks,
Krago



			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Here is Konstantine D'Artur with the slight modifications that I would like to make. They essentially amount to changing Perform (string instruments) to Perform (sing), changing my Skill Focus feat to match, "selling back" my harp, and making the slight change to her appearance.
> 
> Sblocked for space.
> [sblock][size=-1]Konstantine D’Artur
> ...


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll get the corrections and additions up and get a post into the Rogue's Gallery.




Thanks for those updates, Scotley. Billy looks good to go!

_edit: Actually, sorry, one small correction yet to make.  It appears that you fixed the cost of Billy's lance, but didn't update the total wealth.  He should have 1 gp, not 3.  That's it, no more corrections, I promise!_  

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the updates and spell info!

I'm trying to figure out what's going on with the skill points, and I realized that e-tools gave Intari a +2 bonus to his Listen and Spot scores (although I'm not sure why). So, I just matched your totals, and had 4 points left over.

If you would, please go ahead and take those other points back out of Heal. Sorry for that! Meanwhile, I'm going to try and figure out where those bonuses are coming from.

_edit:  Got it!  Alertness bonus feat.  So, Intari's totals for Listen and Spot should actually be +9._

Everything else looks just fine.

Thanks!
Krago 




			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> Do I? If so, he'll take Heal at +7, but Spirit Shamans get 4 skill points a level, +1 for being human, giving a total of 20. 4 points to each of 5 skills looks like I'm out. (Never enough skill points )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

*Krug:*

Regarding Eliara's Disable Device score....I figured it out!

No thieves tools equals -2 penalty.

So, her total for the score will be +1, not +3....unless you want to rework her equipment.

Mystery solved!

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 13, 2005)

We're about ready to get started! Barring any further issues with the character sheets, the first turn will come out tomorrow. I'll get a thread started under 'Playing the Game' at that time, and post the link here. Meanwhile, if there any further questions/comments/concerns, please let me know.

But for now....sleep.  

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 13, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> *Krug:*
> 
> Regarding Eliara's Disable Device score....I figured it out!
> 
> ...




Ah ok. I think I'll forego the Thieves' Tools. Can't afford it and the priority would definitely be her bow. 

Looking forward to the game starting!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 14, 2005)

And we're off!  The In-Character thread is up with the first turn, here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144033

See you there!

Have fun,
Krago


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2005)

Oops, I'll get the wealth total corrected and hop over the ic. My infant son has been ill this weekend and I haven't been able to post, but I should be back on track now.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 15, 2005)

The first post over in the IC thread has been updated with a larger overhead map of Cauldron, and a bit of initial descriptive text about the city.

Enjoy!
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 16, 2005)

*Krug,* 

Presumably Galen and Eliara had some interaction with one another on the lengthy caravan journey shared by the heroes on the way to Cauldron.  It seems likely that Galen would know at least her name....unless she is highly secretive, which could be a springboard for some interesting role-playing between the two.  Just thought I'd throw that out there....

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 16, 2005)

_Ah ok.. I thought we hadn't interacted/met at all.. _


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 16, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Ah ok.. I thought we hadn't interacted/met at all.. _




You gotta get up pretty early in the morning to...















...catch Galen peaking in your bathroom window.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry guys for not posting yet. Real life has been crazy (the flu has attacked me and my household with a fury heretofore unknown to us).

But! I am now feeling better, and will put my first post up in a matter of moments.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 17, 2005)

Glad you are feeling better.  You didn't miss too much.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey all,

I've begun a section in the first post for a map key, to show the locations of the various places you'll be visiting as the campaign progresses.  Have a look!

Also, I'm please to give all the PCs 180 experience points for their restrained-yet-effective rescue of Ruphus from the painted thugs.

Good job!

Krago


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 24, 2005)

FYI: I'm gearing up for a new school year teaching at a new school that focuses on classical education for elementary and middle school students. The joys of outlining the Middle Ages for 6th and 7th graders have been rather busy.

Galen has not gone AWoL. He might just be a bit withdrawn for a few days. 

Also, heads up: September 2-4 I'm out of town helping my father drive a truckful of furniture across Texas. Yee-haw!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 24, 2005)

No trouble, Mark.

Thanks for giving us the head's up!  

-Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey All,

I've updated the Cauldron map on the IC thread with the location of the Drunken Morkoth Inn.  Enjoy!

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Caliber (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys,

As the little profile to my left attests, I hail from New Orleans. For those of you not in the know, that means I'm looking at a pretty big hurricane heading my way as we speak. I dunno if I'm evacuating, or even if its going to hit close enough to knock out my power, but just an FYI if I stop posting for a while.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 27, 2005)

No problem, Caliber.

We hope for your safety, as well as everyone else in Katrina's path.

Be well.

Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 28, 2005)

All the best Caliber.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2005)

Caliber

Best wishes for you and yours, hope you are safely on high ground.


----------



## Caliber (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey guys,

Me and my girlfriend are doing fine. We managed to evacuate to Texas, and are currently with my uncle in Houston. We haven't heard much about our house, but its in the area that Katrina's eye wall seems to have gone completely over ... those pictures you see on the news that are completely underwater are areas we drive through nearly every day. 

I don't know when I'll be able to get internet access regularly enough to start playing again ... feel free to give away/auto-pilot Intari while I'm gone. 

I'll try to keep in touch.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Aug 31, 2005)

Caliber,

I'm really glad to hear that you are safe and doing well (or as well as can be expected under these terrible circumstances).  I'm sure you have a lot of trials ahead of you, and far more important things on your mind than a PBP role-playing game.  It's very cool of you to keep us informed of your situation like this.

With the understanding that it may be some time before you have the time/resources/desire to actively post in this game, I have a proposal....

We put Intari on leave for a while, and invite a new player and character into the game.  If/when the time comes that you're ready to rejoin us, we'll work Intari back into the action.  This would leave us with a party of six PCs, but that would be fine with me.

I submit this idea for feedback from all the players.  If there are no objections, I'll start seeking a replacement player (my first choice would be one of the initial responders who were not selected the first time around).

Everyone, please respond.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm fine with that. All the best, Caliber.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 1, 2005)

I've no problems with a replacement player.

Caliber: Welcome to Houston! Stay as long as you need to (which, quite possibly, is going to be a long time). 

Also, a heads up: I'm going to El Paso this Friday to help my father drive a truck back to Houston. I'll be out of the loop most of the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 1, 2005)

No problem, *Mark Chance*, hope your holiday weekend is enjoyable and safe!

*Dichotomy, Scotley*:

What say you?  Replace Intari with the understanding that *Caliber* still has a home with us when he's ready to continue?  I want to be sure we're all in accord before I start seeking a new player.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 1, 2005)

I've added several new names to the 'Dramatis Personae' section of the About Cauldron post.

FYI,
Krago


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with your suggestions, let Intari take a leave until things are back to normal, and pick up a replacement. As you say, there were others eager to join, so it shouldn't be difficult to get someone up to speed.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 2, 2005)

Did someone say replacement player? 

Ozmar the Trolling Player...

(As in, looking for a fun game or two...)

(Ah, I have now caught up on reading the thread. I guess you'll want to ask some other players first, but if they're not available, I'd be happy to play. I was actually thinking about playing a spirit shaman, so I'd be happy to play a relative of Intari's, or temp-play the character itself. Just let me know, I'm here if you want me.)

(And good luck, Caliber! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone hit by that terrible storm.)

Ozmar the Compassionate Troll


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 2, 2005)

I am fine with whatever you decide.

On another note, I apologize for my unannounced absence the last couple of days.  On Wednesday I went to the hospital for a tummy ache.  They didn't let me leave until today...  But my health should be just fine.  Sorry for being MIA.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 3, 2005)

*Replacement Player Needed!*

So then, let the call go forth for a replacement player!

Ozmar, I appreciate your enthusiasm.  In fairness, I feel that I should open things up to those who intially applied for the game but were not selected (and thus became de facto alternates).  If none of them step up to the plate, I'd be happy to take a look at your character.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 3, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> I am fine with whatever you decide.
> 
> On another note, I apologize for my unannounced absence the last couple of days.  On Wednesday I went to the hospital for a tummy ache.  They didn't let me leave until today...  But my health should be just fine.  Sorry for being MIA.




No problem, Dichotomy!

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 5, 2005)

*Need a replacement player!*

To:

*Mista Collins
Jdvn1
Ranger Rick
Jarval
Lord_Raven88
Ferrix
D20Dazza*

We need a replacement for Caliber's character, Intari.  He had to drop due to the tragic situation in New Orleans, following hurricane Katrina.

Any of you interested in jumping in?  Give a holler.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> So then, let the call go forth for a replacement player!
> 
> Ozmar, I appreciate your enthusiasm.  In fairness, I feel that I should open things up to those who intially applied for the game but were not selected (and thus became de facto alternates).  If none of them step up to the plate, I'd be happy to take a look at your character.




Fair enough.  I'll continue to monitor this board just in case. I wish you well.

-Ozmar the Compassionate


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm interested in applying for this, I was hoping on playing a 1st level Ghaele from Savage Species.

Since I only have access to the SRD at work, I had to guess the average starting gold amount 150gp, since Marcus was raised as a Cleric I guess the amount they would have. 

Also, do Ghaeles look like humans or elves?


```
Marcus
Male Outsider (Chaotic Good) - Ghaele

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: St Cuthbert
Domains: Protection, War
Size: Medium
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 50'

Str: 14 (+2) 6pts
Dex: 12 (+1) 4pts
Con: 14 (+2) 6pts
Int: 12 (+1) 4pts
Wis: 14 (+2) 6pts
Cha: 10 (+0) 2pts

HP: 10 (1d8 + 2Con)

AC: 15 (10Base + 1Dex + 4 Arm)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +4 (+2 base +2 Con)
Reflex: +3 (+2 base +1 Dex)
Will: +4 (+2 base +2Wis)

Init: +1

Base attack bonus: +1

Attacks: 
Heavy Mace +4 1d8 +2 Str

Skills
Concentration 6 (4 ranks + 2 Con)
Hide 5 (4ranks +1 Dex)
Knowledge (Arcana) 5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) 5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Knowledge (Planes) 5 (4 ranks + 1 Int)
Listen 6 (4ranks +2Wis)
Move Silently (4ranks +1 Dex)
Sense Motive (4ranks +2 Wis)
Spot (4ranks +2 Wis)

Feats
Armour Prof. (Light), Weapon Focus(Heavy Mace)

Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal & Draconic.

Equipment
Explorers Outfit
Chainshirt 100gp (25lb)
Heavy Mace 12gp (8lb)

Holy Symbol 1gp

Backpack 2gp (2lb)
-Bedroll 1sp (5lb)
-Winter Blanket 5sp (3lb)
-Flint & Steel 1gp
-Silk Rope (50') 10gp (5lb)
-Sack 1sp (0.5lb)
-Trail Rations (2days) 1gp (2lb)
-Waterskin 1gp (4lb)

Treasure: 21 gp, 3 sp
Weight Carried: 54.5 lbs

Special Abilities.
Land Speed 50', Darkvision, Low Light Vision, +4 Save vs poison, 
Automatic Languages: Celestial, Infernal & Draconic.
Cast Spells as a Cleric of his Character Level (access to spells from the 
Air, Animal, Chaos, Good and Plant domains)
```
Height: 6'
Weight: 180 lbs
Eyes: Colbolt
Hair: Platnium Blond
Skin: Tanned

Appearance:
Marcus is a handsome wellformed man, who appears to be in his early twenties, 

Background:
Marcus is an ophan and was found upon the steps of the Lantern 
Street Ophanage, Marcus was an attractive popular boy who shouldn't have had 
a problem being adopted out to a good family, but there was always something
'unsettling' about Marcus, which seemed to put off any prospective parents.

At a young age Marcus began to realise he was different from the other children,
not only could he see in the dimest light he also discovered oneday that he 
could actually see when there was no light at all. Couple that with the 
phenomial speed at which he could walk or run, it was only a matter of time 
before it came to the attention of the adults.

Not knowing what to do with Marcus, the Orphanage sought the advice of the 
Church of St Cuthbert, it wasn't long before the priest began to suspect that 
Marcus had Celestial blood somewhere in his makeup.  Once this discover was 
made the Church pertioned the Ophanage for custody of Marcus.

Thus it was at the tender age of 8 that Marcus came into the care of the Church
and began his religous studies. 

Marcus natuarally excelled at his studies and it soon became apparent that Marcus
had the potential to do much good for the Church of St Cuthbert.

Due to Marcus' combinations of skills, Marcus has been able to act as an able 
investigator into various delicate issues on behalf of the church, Marcus was 
returning from such a mission when the strangely painted thugs attacked Ruphus.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2005)

Also interested in the alternate slot.  I'm thinking of playing either a changeling (from the Eberron campaign setting) or half-elf Favoured Soul.  Rough character outline and background to follow this evening.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ooh, neat. What's the current party make-up?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, neat. What's the current party make-up?



 The Rogues Gallery thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=143030

At the moment, the party consits of a human Paladin, wood elf Scout, human Warmage, and a human Bard.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thankee. Looks like I'll be looking into a Cleric, possibly, or someone with healing ability. Maybe a Favored Soul even.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm definitely interested in what you have to offer, *Jarval* and *Jdvn1*!


-Krago


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 8, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> I'm definitely interested in what you have to offer, *Jarval* and *Jdvn1*!
> 
> 
> -Krago



Hey  , whats wrong with the submission I've made.   

If you're discounting my idea of a Ghaele out of hand, at least let me know so I have the chance to come up with something else.

Thanks


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 8, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Hey  , whats wrong with the submission I've made.
> 
> If you're discounting my idea of a Ghaele out of hand, at least let me know so I have the chance to come up with something else.
> 
> Thanks




Nothing's wrong with it....in fact, I like it.  The idea of a ghaele PC is quite intriguing.

Although, I am struggling with getting e-tools to let me create the character, but that's another story.  I'll get it worked out.

Anyhow, I just thought it couldn't hurt to give more than one character sheet a look.  You're definitely under strong consideration, *Lord_Raven88*.  Don't worry so much.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 8, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> Nothing's wrong with it....in fact, I like it.  The idea of a ghaele PC is quite intriguing.
> 
> Although, I am struggling with getting e-tools to let me create the character, but that's another story.  I'll get it worked out.
> 
> Anyhow, I just thought it couldn't hurt to give more than one character sheet a look.  You're definitely under strong consideration, *Lord_Raven88*.  Don't worry so much.



Cool  

Let me know if you want more details about the Ghaele Class from Savage Species.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2005)

*Chauncey*
[sblock]*Male Changeling Shugenja 1, LG*

STR 10 (+0)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +0 [+0 BAB, +0 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 6 [6 (levels) + 0 (CON)]
Armor Class: 14 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (Armour)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Short sword (+0 to hit, 1d6 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

*Armor:*
Leather armour (+2 AC, +6 Max Dex, 10% ASFC)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +0 [+0 base, +0 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +4 [+2 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Persuasive (1st level feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +8 (2 ranks (cc), +2 CHA, +2 racial, +2 Persuasive)
Concentration +4 (4 ranks)
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)
Intimidate +8 (2 ranks (cc), +2 CHA, +2 racial, +2 Persuasive)
Knowledge (Nobility and royalty) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (The plains) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Sense Motive +6 (2 ranks (cc), +2 CHA, +2 racial)


*Languages:*
Auran, Common, Elven.


*Special Abilities:*
Changeling racial abilities:
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. sleep and charm effects.
+2 racial bonus to Bluff, Intimidate and Sense Motive.
Natural linguist (Speak Language is always a class skill).
Minor Change Shape.
Favored Class: Rogue.
Shugenja class abilities:
Element focus: Air.
Sense Elements.


*Spells:*
Order of the Ineffable Mystery.
Spells per day: 5/4
DCs: 12/13

Spells known: (o+2+2/o+1+1) (Es = Element focus spell, Os = Order spell)
Level 0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound (Es), Guidance (Es), Resistance (Os).
Level 1: Cure Light Wounds, Entropic Shield (Os), Feather Fall (Es).


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- 50' Silk Rope
- 1 gp
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- Leather armour
- Short sword
- Light Crossbow
- 20 Crossbow bolts
- Dagger
- Pouch (Spell Component)

Carrying Capacities: 33 or less/34-66/67-100
Total Weight Carried: 32 lb
Current Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000[/sblock]
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 141 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Dark brown
Skin: Pale


*Appearance:*  Given his Changeling heritage, it's somewhat difficult to judge Chauncey's true appearance.  He has a number of forms he favours, those of a think human man in his early twenties with short blonde hair, a slightly over-weight half-elven man approaching middle age with black hair starting to turn to grey, and a tall dwarven youth of perhaps 45 years with short blonde hair and beard.

Regardless of his form, Chauncey dresses in white clothes with a sky-blue cloak around his shoulders.  His gear is always stowed neatly in his pack, and his well-crafted short sword sits on his left hip.  A swirling pattern of cloud-like tattoos tends to cover Chauncey's right arm in most of his forms, although whether this is genuine marking or an aesthetic quirk is open to debate.


*Background:*  Born in Cauldron, Chauncey has spent most of his life within the city walls.  Although few changelings call Cauldron home, and fewer are open about their true heritage, Chauncey has always enjoyed the bustle of life in the city in the mountain.

Over the years, Chauncey's garnered himself something of a reputation as a broker between traveling merchants, scribes, and the tradespeople of the city.  He has a disarming charm that helps to smooth the progress of trade, but also has a reputation for possessing a hard-nosed business sense when deals go sour.  Chauncey's also acts as an interrogator for the city watch when needed, and through them also has some small dealings with the church of St Cuthbert.

In addition, Chauncey spends a great deal of time honing his skill with elemental magic.  Cauldron is an odd junction between the elements, a mountain of earth and rock high in the air, surrounding a lake, and a monument to the memory of magma and fire.  Chauncey studies them all, and is beginning to piece together knowledge of the elemental planes themselves.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 8, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> Let me know if you want more details about the Ghaele Class from Savage Species.




In fact, I do have a question.....

How did you arrive at the number of skill points you gave Marcus?  I'm just asking, because it appears to be a lot more than e-tools wants to give him.

And, as I understand it, Ghaeles look like elves when in their humanoid forms.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Dowlee Meriweather, FS1*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Dowlee Meriweather
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Ehlonna

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +10
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +1    +3    +1    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1    +1    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3    +1    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0    +1    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longbow                   +4      1d6          20x3
Dagger                    +2      1d3+1     19-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

[B]Feats:[/B]
Point Blank Shot

[b]Spells Known:[/b]
0 (5/day):
  Create Water
  Detect Magic
  Light
  Mending
1 (4/day):
  Bless
  Cure Light Wounds
  Divine Favor

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 4       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Heal                       2    +0          +3
Jump                       2    +1    -6    -3
XXXX                       X    +X          +X
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Longbow                 75gp  1.5lb
20 Arrows                 1gp  1.5lb
Dagger                    2gp   .5lb
Buckler                  15gp  2.5lb
Studded Leather          25gp    5lb
Backpack                  2gp   .5lb
-Bedroll                  1sp   1.25lb
-Rations                  2gp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]13.75lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2gp  7sp 20cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              19.5 39.75    60    60   300

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 2'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 32lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```
*Appearance:* Dowlee has the frame of a typical halfling girl, but certainly doesn't have that sort of air to her. Her hair falls behind her in stark contrast to her eyes and skin. She spends quite a bit of time outside, but her skin doesn't seem to notice. Her physical differences make her a peculiar looking halfling, so she tends to try to cover herself up in longs sleeves and pants. Her clothing isn't fancy, but is nonetheless finely crafted and she keeps everything fairly clean and well-kept. When she speaks, her voice is strong but kind.

*Background:* Dowlee's parents were a Druid and a Sorcerer and raised her in a fairly small community. She doesn't actually have a lot of physical traits in common with her parents, so that raises some questions in those critical of her parents, but her parents claim Dowlee was kissed when in her mother's womb and that has made her special. The parents were kind and served to protect and care for their community, and when Dowlee was old enough, she wanted to do the same thing to others. Her parents knew that she was kissed by the gods for a reason, so they didn't try to stop her from leaving and left her with the words, "Do all the good you can, but remember what will be will be."


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 8, 2005)

*Jdvn1*, let's call it 125gp, which is the same as a cleric.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 8, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> In fact, I do have a question.....
> 
> How did you arrive at the number of skill points you gave Marcus?  I'm just asking, because it appears to be a lot more than e-tools wants to give him.
> 
> ...



Outsiders get 8 + Int mod skill points


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot; I think I'm done, then.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 8, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Outsiders get 8 + Int mod skill points




You know, the more I look at the possibility of having a Ghaele PC in the group, I just think he might be too overpowered, as he progresses in levels.

If you have another idea in mind, *Lord_Raven88*, I think I'd like to see it, instead.

Thanks!
Krago


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 8, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> You know, the more I look at the possibility of having a Ghaele PC in the group, I just think he might be too overpowered, as he progresses in levels.
> 
> If you have another idea in mind, *Lord_Raven88*, I think I'd like to see it, instead.
> 
> ...



Ghaeles can be powerful, but you have to remember that their abilities a spread of 20 levels, also since they only have 10 HD (Which is spread over the 20 levels), it will mean that compared to the other characters he'd have lower HP (80 Max + Con which is the same as a Wizard), Saves (+7/+7/+7 compared to +12/+6/+6), BAB (+10 same as a Wizard) skill points(104 max + Int which is less than the Rangers and Rogues), less ability advancements (2 instead of 5), fewer feats (4 instead of 7), also since they have no armour prof. it's vital to use the 1st level feat for added protection, especially since they have no ability adjustment at 1st level.

So all in all, I would have thought that a Ghaele would be differcult to play until they reach higher levels, where some of there special abilities would allow them to survive a bit longer.

Anyway, since you mind is made up your mind I'll go back to my original idea of a human Cleric of St Cuthbert  

I'll post him later on today.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2005)

I've edited my post above to include Chauncey's background and appearance to go with his stats.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 9, 2005)

Guys, I think I'm going to go ahead and take *Jdvn1*'s favored soul, Dowlee Meriweather.  I really think this character will fit in well with the other party members.  Congrats, *Jdvn1*!

Thanks to *Jarval* and *Lord_Raven88* for your submissions as well, they were also very good.

@*Jdvn1*, we need to work out a storyline for how Dowdee can be introduced to the other party members.

A very basic idea would be that she arrived in Cauldron at the behest of Ehlonna (not a stretch for a Favored Soul to think that she might inwardly hear the voice of her patron goddess), possibly even directing her specifically to the church of St. Cuthbert.  Jenya Urikas, sensing the divine potential in this unusual halfling, feels that she, too, would be a help in solving the mystery of the vanished children, and sends her to join up with the other PCs.  The clerics could direct her to the Drunken Morkoth Inn, and from there Maia could direct her to Ghelve's Locks (since the characters have not been secretive about their destinations, and indeed, had to ask for directions).  So, Dowlee could just come upon them at Ghelve's, and we could pick it up from there.

This is just a basic concept, as I said.  I'm open to any other ideas you may have as well.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 9, 2005)

*Jdvn1* -

Before moving Dowlee over to the Rogue's Gallery thread, there are a couple of issues.

First, I don't think Dowlee is proficient with the longbow, so that's going to create a penalty to her ability to use it (she certainly won't have a +5 attack with it).

Second, I think the ability mods on both Heal and Jump skills are wrong.  Also, there are penalties to Jump that you didn't list....specifically, -1 for armor, -6 for movement of 20'.

Let me know how you want to revise Dowlee's sheet.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

Woo!  I've been wanting to play a Favored Soul.

Dowlee is proficient with her deity's favored weapon, which I thought was the longbow. I asked a friend who told me Ehlonna's favored weapon was the longbow, but maybe I got mixed up?

Oh, forgot about the penalties to skills. Thanks.

I'll have to spend more time on the intro after class.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Woo!  I've been wanting to play a Favored Soul.
> 
> Dowlee is proficient with her deity's favored weapon, which I thought was the longbow. I asked a friend who told me Ehlonna's favored weapon was the longbow, but maybe I got mixed up?
> 
> ...




No, you're right, Ehlonna's favored weapon is the longbow.  It's e-tools that was mixed up.   

However, I still see only a +4 attack with the longbow, not +5.  Where's the extra point come from?

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

... Wow, I didn't realize Halflings are horrible at Jump, despite a +2 racial bonus.  By the way, -2 ACP due to armor and buckler along with -6 for speed.

I probably threw in the extra +1 on the longbow inadventently from the +1 to thrown weapons.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 9, 2005)

I still don't agree with Dowlee's skill totals...

For Jump I see 2 ranks + 1 (STR mod) + 2 (Halfling) - 6 (Move 20') - 2 (Armor penalty) for a total of -3.

For Heal I see 2 ranks + 0 (WIS mod) for a total of +2.

Once these totals are resolved, Dowlee is ready to move over to the Rogue's Gallery.

Any thoughts about getting her mixed up with the party?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 9, 2005)

Whoa, I got the ability mods really wrong. I changed the ability scores a couple too many times when I made her, I suppose.

If Dowlee had heard of the children beforehand, she'd want to go out of her way to try to help them. Children come directly from fertility, which is an important part of Ehlonna's teachings. Certainly, she would want to try to stop those who are messing the Ehlonna's crops. Having heard that St. Cuthbert is also working on this situation, Dowlee could be advised to catch up with the party. That's what comes to mind first for me, anyway. I'm not really picky.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay...

Go ahead and put Dowlee's sheet in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'll introduce her at the right moment, and then you can take it from there.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I'll post the resolution to the combat tonight when I get home from work.  If needed, I'll NPC Konstantine and Galen.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 15, 2005)

My apologies.  I was waiting for "Skulk" to act before I did.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 15, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> My apologies.  I was waiting for "Skulk" to act before I did.




Not me. I'm just dead tired. I've not managed to stay awake past 8 p.m. a single night this week. While I dearly love my new teaching position, it is kicking my backside. 

I'll probably start getting up between 4 to 4:30 a.m. instead of 5 a.m., and then post/email in the mornings. That might work better.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 16, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Not me. I'm just dead tired. I've not managed to stay awake past 8 p.m. a single night this week. While I dearly love my new teaching position, it is kicking my backside.
> 
> I'll probably start getting up between 4 to 4:30 a.m. instead of 5 a.m., and then post/email in the mornings. That might work better.




Ouch!

Sorry to hear life is wearing you out, Mark.  Hang in there, and know that we understand if you can't post quite as often as you'd like.   

At least you like the job, though.

-Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 16, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> My apologies.  I was waiting for "Skulk" to act before I did.




Ugh, I'll take the blame on this one, Dichotomy.    

I guess I just made some assumptions that proved not to be valid.  So, here are some basics about how we'll run combat.

When you guys get into a scrape, I'll first establish an initiative order.  Then, you just need to let me know what your character's intentions are, using as many conditional qualifiers as you feel are relevant/appropriate.

For example:  "Tordek will attack the orc with his waraxe until the brute falls, then move on to the next closest enemy and continue the assault.  If he falls below 10 hp, he'll withdraw and move adjacent to Jozan in hopes of healing."

Now, obviously, there are plenty of unexpected occurences that might happen (an enemy spellcaster might cast a spell, new enemies enter the combat, etc.) which could disrupt those plans.  If they do, I'll pause the action and ask for a new intended course of action.  Still, these types of posts help me resolve combats faster, because they do give me a general idea of what your character wants to do.

I should also mention that this method of combat resolution works better at low levels, because there are fewer likely actions that a given character will take.  At higher levels the combat becomes so complex that it really has to be resolved round by round.

In any case, there is no need to wait for another character (or enemy) to post his/her actions for a given round.  Once I know everyone's intentions, I'll put it all together into a (hopefully) cohesive whole.  If I see a sensible course of action that doesn't deviate radically from the PCs intent, and presents no serious drawbacks, I'll take the liberty (as I did in moving William to negate the skulk's cover advantage....in a face to face game, I assume Scotley would have done the same once he was reminded of that fact).

Well, that was long and rambly, but I hope it helps.  Please let me know if there are any other questions.

-Krago


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent.  I personally think that such is a much better way to deal with combat via PbP.  It is simply not the way other games I have been in handle it.  So all's well.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 16, 2005)

Our Fearless DM said:
			
		

> Galen casts magic missile on the skulk. Automatic Hit, Damage Roll (d4) 3 +1 =4.




FYI (for me as well): Galen's warmage edge class feature gives him a +1 on damage rolls with spells. Not sure if this was accounted for.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> FYI (for me as well): Galen's warmage edge class feature gives him a +1 on damage rolls with spells. Not sure if this was accounted for.




It wasn't, thanks for the reminder.    

Fortunately, in this case, the end result is unaffected.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Just for fun, here's a picture of a Skulk, from the Fiend Folio.






FYI,
Krago


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm fine with that. Hopefully next combat I'll actually hit.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> I'm fine with that. Hopefully next combat I'll actually hit.




Yeah, you guys rolled pretty badly.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

*Jdvn1*,

You still with us?  Ready to roll?

I'm going to cue Dowlee as soon as the characters are done interrogating Keygan Ghelve.

Get ready...

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Still here, still watching, still ready. I was pretty shocked at those bad rolls, though. Maybe a Bless would help?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Still here, still watching, still ready. I was pretty shocked at those bad rolls, though. Maybe a Bless would help?




What bad rolls? Oh, you mean those other players. 

[James Earl Jones voice]"And they called him Skulk-Slayer."[/James Earl Jones voice]


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Sep 17, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> What bad rolls? Oh, you mean those other players.
> 
> [James Earl Jones voice]"And they called him Skulk-Slayer."[/James Earl Jones voice]




Right, not the rolls of 'Galen the Single-Handed Slayer of Skulks.'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> What bad rolls? Oh, you mean those other players.
> 
> [James Earl Jones voice]"And they called him Skulk-Slayer."[/James Earl Jones voice]



 Well, I was referring to d20 rolls. A 4 on a d20 isn't great, y'know.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Rita's chasing me out of Houston, so I'll be gone a few days. Stay safe, Mark.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rita's chasing me out of Houston, so I'll be gone a few days. Stay safe, Mark.




No problems here. Takes more than a hurricane to get to me. I've been through several (and I didn't even get a lousy T-shirt!).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ironic because your part of town was hit worse than mine, from what I've heard. 

I ended up not being _able_ to leave anyway, so.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ironic because your part of town was hit worse than mine, from what I've heard.




Don't believe everything you hear. No trees down. No damage. Didn't even lose electricity.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Not even branches or fences down?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not even branches or fences down?




No branches worth noting. Twigs really. No fences down for me or the surrounded streets, although I did see a fence down on the feeder for 290.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 30, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> No branches worth noting. Twigs really. No fences down for me or the surrounded streets, although I did see a fence down on the feeder for 290.



 All branches are twigs to a hugely buff manly man like yourself!

Glad your part of town was okay. I don't think we even had twigs down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Anything new on this front?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, looks like this one is dead, no sign of the DM in well over a month. Sigh, I liked my character a lot too.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I'm still here and ready to go if it picks up again.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 10, 2005)

To Krug, Dichotomy, Mark Chance, Scotley, and Jdvn1:

Well, I'm back.  Please allow me to explain and apologize.

I've gone through a really bad personal time over the last couple of months.  I'll spare you all the details, but I will let you know that a major depression was part of those problems.  If you or a family member have never struggled with depression yourself, it may be hard to understand.  But even something as simple as writing, "Hey guys, I'm going to put the game on hold for awhile," can become impossible when in its throes.  For leaving you all hanging like that, I do sincerely apologize.

Lately, as I've been coming out of the depression, I've begun to miss D&D, and Play by Post in particular.  I thought for awhile that it would be impossible to get this game rolling once more, in fear that you, the players, would have long abandoned such hope.  Thanks to your recent posts, I can see that, at least for some of you, that may not be the case.  To put it simply, I'd like to get the game rolling again, picking up where we left off.  I really like the characters, and thought we had made a very good beginning of it.  I'd love for it to continue.  If any of you wish to bow out, believe me, I will understand completely, and there will be no hard feelings.  But, for those who still have interest, know that I'm here and I'd like to try again.

I await your responses.

Thanks for listening,
Krago


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome back. I hope things are better for you now. I do know people who suffer from depression, so I can appreciate what you've been going through. I'm eager to continue.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ditto! I hope things are better now, and the game seemed like a lot of fun (eventhough I haven't been introduced yet), and I'm eager to see it come back.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 10, 2005)

Great news!

With Scotley, Jdvn1, and presumably Dichotomy, we have at least three players in the fold.  That's enough to start, so I've posted in the IC thread!  Feel free to jump back in over there when ready.

Jdvn1, the time is right to introduce Dowlee!  We'll say that she has followed the PCs' trail from the temple of St. Cuthbert to the Drunken Morkoth Inn to Ghelve's Locks.  Upon entering the Locksmith's shop, she sees no one on the sales floor, but she does hear voices from beyond the curtain.  She follows the voices to the back room and comes upon the PCs and Ghelve in the aftermath of the battle with the skulk.  Cool?  Enter: Dowlee!

PS, Thanks for your well wishing Scotley and Jdvn1.  Things are indeed much better now.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

What would the church have told me about the people working on the children problem? Would I recognize them on sight and know their names, and would I know anything about them beforehand?

Would I have a letter of introduction?


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What would the church have told me about the people working on the children problem? Would I recognize them on sight and know their names, and would I know anything about them beforehand?
> 
> Would I have a letter of introduction?




I'm sure Jenya and co. would have given Dowlee a description at the very least, though probably not names.  I think they would be recognizable on sight, though....introductions could follow after.  There probably wouldn't be much more information known, except perhaps a brief summary of the previous evening's events on the streets....the assault by the face-painted thugs, the rescue of Ruphus by the PCs, and their subsequent meeting at the temple.  At the Drunken Morkoth Dowlee likely would have heard of Konstantine's memorable performance.

As for identification, instead of a letter, let's say Jenya gave Dowlee a potion of cure moderate wounds, just like the one given to the others (including seal of St. Cuthbert).  That should prove her aunthenticity.

That cover it?  'You may fire when ready.'

-Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thankee from Dowlee!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey, Krug's in the house!

Good to see Eliara is still in action.

-Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Woo! One more to go? Does someone want to email Mark?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Woo! One more to go? Does someone want to email Mark?




Well, apparently you don't, or you'd have just done it rather than trying to pass the buck.



I'm still here, BTW. Just a little slow this week with it being the end of the grading period.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 12, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I'm still here, BTW. Just a little slow this week with it being the end of the grading period.




Excellent!  Looks like the band's back together again! 

-Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Well, apparently you don't, or you'd have just done it rather than trying to pass the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here, BTW. Just a little slow this week with it being the end of the grading period.



I figured the GM would want to take first dibs at it.

Besides, I feel bad emailing you or any of the people in your game without making fun of Don.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 13, 2005)

Experience Award Time!

150 xp each to William, Konstantine, Eliara, and Galen for defeating the skulk!

180 xp each to William, Konstantine, Eliara, Galen, and Dowlee for persuading Ghelve to make amends for his misdeeds.

(I know it's a bit of a stretch to include Dowlee in that second award, but I don't want her to get too far behind the others.)

Congratulations!

Krago


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the stretch!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 22, 2005)

Krug has announced that he will be out of town until November 28th.

During his absence, I will NPC Eliara as best as I'm able.  She will be amenable to the party's reasonable suggestions concerning scouting ahead, search checks, etc.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Try to have a good trip, Krug!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be out of touch until early next week, please npc William as needed. Sorry to leave at such a crucial moment.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 26, 2005)

All we needed from you was "I hit <thing>" anyway. It's not tough.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi guys,

Things have been nutty, and I just haven't been able to find time to get the next post up.  It should be tonight or tomorrow morning.  Just got slammed in the wake of the holiday weekend, lots of catching up to do.  Just wanted to let y'all know.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

You and me both.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _<This... can't be a good idea>_ "Good luck!" Dowlee grabs Galen's hand, ready to either help him brace himself or to pull him back up at a moment's notice.




But Galen is a man of action. Ideas aren't his strong suit. Don't be a thinker. Be a doer.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay, last week just kind of got away from me.  The newest turn is up now.

Isn't this a fun trap?  

-Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Don't be a thinker. Be a doer.



Don't think about death. Die!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tilt-A-Pit trap, round 3.*

Just need actions for Eliara, William, and Galen, and I'll get round 3 posted.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ooh, that picture helps me a lot, and gives me an idea, but I don't think I can pull it off from my position. ... Hm.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm going to hold out for actions for Galen and Dowlee a bit longer, before I post round 4 of the Tilt-a-pit trap encounter.

Thanks,
Krago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks! I'm in the middle of finals, so updating is going slowly, sorry!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

Understandable, I'm trying to get my teenagers to focus on their finals, with limited success I fear.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 13, 2005)

I think it's (sometimes) easier to study for finals in college.

If you have really fun classes (I really enjoy my Abstract Algebra class), then studying for it is also fun. If you have really boring classes (all my other classes have horribly boring teachers and more boring material), then studying is a chore.

Either way, finals are stressful. Even if you enjoy the class, you know you _have_ to do well because a large portion of your grade comes down to a single test.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

Best of luck to you. I found graduate school to be easier than college just because at that point the classes are focused in field one has choosen and less likely to be a subject that you aren't interested in.


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 13, 2005)

Ha!  You all should try a law school final sometime.  ALL of your grade depends upon one test, where the professor attempts to cram everything you learned into one or maybe two questions.  Oh, and the grades are on a mandatory curve, and, because its law school, everyone is smart (i.e. the curve is really nasty).

And then after the 8-hour exam, you have to sing in a choir concert.  This has been a rough few days...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2005)

Reminds me of the midterm for a Rome and Middle Ages Europe History class. 2 questions, you need only answer one. "List and explain the relavence of the factors that led to the rise of the Roman Empire." or "List and explain the relavence of the factors that led to the fall of the Roman Empire." This one question was of course half the total grade for the class.

Correction--it wasn't quite that bad. Seem like there was also a paper that made up a good part of the grade.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> Ha!  You all should try a law school final sometime.



No I shouldn't. 


			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> and, because its law school, everyone is smart (i.e. the curve is really nasty).



That's actually never been an issue for me. I usually break the curve.  You don't want me to go to law school.


			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> And then after the 8-hour exam, you have to sing in a choir concert.  This has been a rough few days...



Hey, that's the fun part!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow, I guess I'm not the only one who's been super busy these last couple of days....

Next turn coming up shortly, folks!  

-Krago


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 14, 2005)

Dichotomy said:
			
		

> ...because its law school, everyone is smart...




Or, at least that's what lawyers want to believe.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Krago o'the Mountain said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess I'm not the only one who's been super busy these last couple of days....
> 
> Next turn coming up shortly, folks!
> 
> -Krago



 'Tis the season! ... to be busy!


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 'Tis the season! ... to be busy!




You got that right!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Krug! Eliara's sheet says "Rope" on there! Did you use that for something that I missed?

I'm scrounging for ideas.


----------



## Krago o'the Mountain (Dec 29, 2005)

Each PC gets 120 xp for overcoming the tilt-a-pit trap!

Hooray!

-Krago


----------

